# My first quilt



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

This is my first quilt. I finished it this morning. It is backed in red flannel to match the alternating blocks. I made binding from the red flannel also.










Due to a hand injury 40 years ago it is very difficult for me to sew by hand so everything on the quilt is done by machine. I don't have one of the fancy longarm quilt machines, just my old straight stitch machine.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

very nice and I love the red...I bet is is warm!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks. I really enjoyed making the quilt and am going to buy a cutting wheel and cutting board so that I don't have to cut everything with scissors. My blocks don't come out perfect.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice job. I bet you like the rotary cutter and mat set up. I do.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

very pretty!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful! You cut all that out with scissors? Wow... I bet that took both patience and some skill. I don't know that I'd be a quilter without the modern tools we have today.

One of my favorite looks for a quilt is to simply stitch in the ditch or grid hatch it, both of which are much better done on a regular sewing machine. You did a great job!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Great job! I love a colorful quilt.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

CJ said:


> It's beautiful! You cut all that out with scissors? Wow... I bet that took both patience and some skill. I don't know that I'd be a quilter without the modern tools we have today.
> 
> One of my favorite looks for a quilt is to simply stitch in the ditch or *grid *_*hatch *_it, both of which are much better done on a regular sewing machine. You did a great job!


What is grid hatch? I didn't do great with the stitching in the ditch but I think the quilt will hold together. 

I used a cardboard square to cut out the blocks. The scissors are some that my mother used before she died in 1977. 

My oldest sister has a longarm machine and four or five machines plus a serger. She's been quilting for years.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job! Looks like a very comfy,snuggly quilt. Definitely invest in a rotary cutter and mat - makes the cutting part go by SO much faster and it's more accurate, too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Grid hatching, or cross hatching, is where you quilt an evenly spaced grid. Say lines 1 inch apart vertically and then again horizontally... or prettier, at an angle like 45 degrees. Or just use the patchwork as your spacing.



grannygardner said:


> What is grid hatch? I didn't do great with the stitching in the ditch but I think the quilt will hold together.
> 
> I used a cardboard square to cut out the blocks. The scissors are some that my mother used before she died in 1977.
> 
> My oldest sister has a longarm machine and four or five machines plus a serger. She's been quilting for years.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies for all the compliments. I hope to someday be able to do some of the fancy quilt blocks. I've yet to try anything that I didn't accomplish one way or another. 

Grid hatching on a 45 degree sounds really nice. I'm going to do a small wall hanging and will try that next.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Great quilt. I love the corner! You did a great job on it. what's your next quilt?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That looks so bright and pretty, and WARM. I think it's the red.

You did a very nice job.

Angie


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I have lots of reds and greens and am going to make a Christmas quilt. I'm also going to do a wall hanging that is from a preprinted panel. I know that's probably not considered quilting but it will give me practice on my stitching. I managed a fabric store years ago and made all our clothes. I got away from that and have only done mending and basic sewing for quite some time. Now I want to get back to the decorative type sewing.


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

Very nice quilt. It looks very warm.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

You did a great job! It looks so cozy and warm.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks y'all. It's small, about the size of the top of a twin bed but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

You did a great job! I used to cut out blocks with scissors. I don't think I could ever do that again! The rotary will spoil you rotten!
Welcome to quilting.... it can be addicting!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

That is really nice and looks so like something a person would love to cuddle up in. Great job.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I hope my first one looks so pretty! I am taking a class to piece a top because I didn't have enough nerve to just jump in with piecing. I'll do pictures as I go along and post them here. 
Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me and wish me luck.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

cc said:


> I hope my first one looks so pretty! I am taking a class to piece a top because I didn't have enough nerve to just jump in with piecing. I'll do pictures as I go along and post them here.
> Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me and wish me luck.


I can't wait to see the pictures of your quilt. 

This is definitely the place to ask questions and get answers from a great group of people. They've been very patient with my questions. 

I want to do some of the fancier quilts but that is in the future ..... way out there. :baby04:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cc said:


> I hope my first one looks so pretty! I am taking a class to piece a top because I didn't have enough nerve to just jump in with piecing. I'll do pictures as I go along and post them here.
> Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me and wish me luck.



Good luck and you'll enjoy it so much. Even the simple quilt blocks are part of YOU as the fabrics talk to you in combinations you choose.

And we love to enable folks to become fabraholics and quilters and sewers of all types.

Angie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You did something right! That looks well put together, and it will feel great. You will love using the rotary cutter. Practice first because that ruler can slip away from you.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Granny it's lovely!

You'll enjoy getting the mat, rotary cutter and ruler. Just be very careful. I can't tell you how many times I nearly cut my finger off. And Maura is right - the ruler can slip before you know it. It's best not to have any distractions around so you can concentrate when you're cutting.

Really pretty!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I have the rotary cutter, mat and ruler. I'm only cutting two thicknesses of material and being very careful. I'm already short an index and half a thumb from a factory accident many years ago. I can't afford to lose any more. 

Thanks for the reminder to be careful though. Sometimes it's easy to get complacent when we're working with toold.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Granny, great quilt!! It looks warm and inviting..maybe we will see you in one of our quilting swaps??!!..theres one coming up just for beginners.. you would be a star!! 

Also glad you bought the rotary cutter, ruler and matt.. I sprayed a _*very light *_dusting of fabric adhesive on the back side of my ruler so it won't slip, or you also might consider putting little sandpaper dots with adhesive backs to the back of your ruler.. either idea really helps with non slipping of the ruler..the thought of which scares me to death!! 

Oh yes, panels DO count as great quilting projects..you can really jazz them up with your own ideas of more borders and quilting..Keep up the great quilting and please keep us posted more pictures..
Maxine


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

P.S. I forgot to say the back looks awsome too..wonderful mitered corners and binding.. keep up the good work!!!
Maxine


----------

